

What do you guys think of this App (iFreelancer) - DhruvKumarJha

Hey guys,<p>Checkout this app (iFreelancer), I am still working on this and it's not yet completed, But it works and i would love your feedback.<p>http://ifreelancer.jhaenterprises.com/<p>Email address : dhruv@emmyweb.com<p>Password : Passw0rd
======
twog
Looks pretty good. You should consider selling this as a stand alone script on
something like <http://codecanyon.net>

~~~
DhruvKumarJha
Yes, I will sell it on CodeCanyon.

------
zv
Things asking for trouble -> Create ticket, set status to "Pending" or
whatever -> Go to options -> Delete status from list.

~~~
DhruvKumarJha
Yes did that, the status has been deleted.. But new status can be easily
added/changed...

Can you be little more specific with what you meant?

------
codegeek
I like it. Other than bootstrap for frond end, what did you use for backend
etc ?

~~~
DhruvKumarJha
PHP and MySQL

